# Best Rat Cage for These Requirements?



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm getting more rats this summer! My dad said that if I want more than one, though, I need a new cage. Obviously I want more than one, and I know they are very social and need a friend(s).
So, I was wondering if you knew of any good cages? It would need to be large enough for two rats, preferably at least 2.5 square feet per rat, and with extra room to hold toys. It would also need to be easy to clean (I am looking into alternatives to normal bedding-things like fleece and bath mats-so it would hopefully work with those too) and probably cost in the 100 dollar range or below.
If you've got any suggestions, please tell me!


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

Critter Nation. A little pricey but well worth it


----------



## Rattenstein (Nov 14, 2014)

If you need one under $100 there's the Petco Rat Manor, and the Kaytee Multi-Level home for exotics.
I have the Kaytee Multi Level Exotics cage, and I don't like it very much, the levels are a pain in the butt to put in and take out. I wound up removing all but one shelf and using a bunch hammocks instead :I. So maybe don't get that one lol. 

A Critter Nation, or the All Living Things (from Petsmart) equivalent would be better, or a Martins cage. 

There's also Craigslist, sometimes you can find good cages there cheap.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I was browsing Amazon this afternoon and found http://www.amazon.com/Living-World-...p/B005AYYM0A/ref=cm_cr_pr_product_top?ie=UTF8 this tank. What are your thoughts? It's cheap and looks plenty big.


----------



## Raven_Moon (Jan 10, 2015)

Honestly I have a rat manor,kaytee exotics and 2 DCN and I will tell that the rat manor is small in my opinion and I wouldn't put more than 2 rats in it...the shelves and ramps dont stay on very well unless you zip tie them and then ratties chew them off and the ramp for the bottom level it rather steep andthe rats just prefer to climb the side of the cage instead of using it and also the levels and ramps are metal grid but you can cover that with fleece or which ever..The kaytee exotics is actually my favorite in terms of cleaning and I like that the ramps and shelves are made of plastic though the shelves can be a pain to get in and out..It is actually cheaper than the rat manor on most sites and almost twice the width so if you are going for something under 100 I would go with the kaytee exotics but that is personal preference..Now for the critter nations I love the space but I find cleaning them quite tedious as I have to do it about twice a week and getting into the nooks and crannys is a pain in the rear...and they are big so if you are tight on space then probably not the best bet  I have been thinking about purchasing a martins to upgrade my 2 boys that are in the rat manor and if I do then I will let you know what I think


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I kept my old rat on a desk, would prefer to do the same again if its possible.


----------



## moonkissed (Dec 26, 2011)

Check out Martin's cages. You have to order them online. And make sure you get them powder coated.

I have one and had it on my dresser so I am sure u could keep it on a desk.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I was looking at the All Living Things cage, but it seems that some people have reported their rats chewed through the bottom. Has this happened to you? It looks like a good option if its safe.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

The All Living Things cage and the FN/CN have thick plastic pans between levels and on the bottom. Some rats will chew them. They chew around the edges and it usually takes some time for it to be a problem. If your rats do chew them, you can buy the Bass stainless steel pans. The Bass pans are much deeper and work very well, better than the original shallow plastic pans. I can't say enough good things about my CN. The entire front opens making cleaning much easier than any other cage I have used.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

raindear said:


> The All Living Things cage and the FN/CN have thick plastic pans between levels and on the bottom. Some rats will chew them. They chew around the edges and it usually takes some time for it to be a problem. If your rats do chew them, you can buy the Bass stainless steel pans. The Bass pans are much deeper and work very well, better than the original shallow plastic pans. I can't say enough good things about my CN. The entire front opens making cleaning much easier than any other cage I have used.


What type of CN do you have? It seems like they have multiple levels/cage types.


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

RattusMaximus said:


> I was looking at the All Living Things cage, but it seems that some people have reported their rats chewed through the bottom. Has this happened to you? It looks like a good option if its safe.


The ALT Rat Starter Kit?


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Yeah. Here's a link to the one I saw on Petsmart's website.
http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...starter-kit-zid36-5201419/cat-36-catid-600022


----------



## ksaxton (Apr 20, 2014)

That cage isnt bad, a lot of rat owners have it. I personally hated it but its able to be kept on a desk/dresser


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

How do you clean it? I can't tell how it opens and easy cleaning is very important-I share a room with a sister who hates rats and she gets very angry if the smell too much. I don't get how she can't see their cuteness though...


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

I have a Double Critter Nation, with Bass pans and extra shelves so I have two shelves on each level. I absolutely love it. I loved the Double Ferret Nation, too, but it was a pain having to cover it with hardware cloth. The CN is the way to go. In my opinion, of course.


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

When you said an All Living Things cage I thought you meant this one: http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...-catid-600022?var_id=36-21573&_t=pfm=category the one you show there has fairly small doors. I think it would be a beast to clean. I may be olfactory deprived. I generally don't smell my rats til after they have been in the cage for a week, and I change out all fleeces wash plastic toys and shelves once a week. There are several threads about alternate shelf covers and beddings that work better for others. We each have to experiment til we find what works for us. 1-800-PetSupplies has a great sale on CNs. http://www.petsupplies.com/ferret-supplies/cages-and-accessories/cages/9243/


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Haha, I agree. I go nose blind to my babies and while my family goes running down the steps from the smell, I stay up in my bedroom chilling with my sweetheart.

Yeah, the other cage is far too expensive and it's MASSIVE! Maybe I can get it when I move out and have my own house... I'm liking the critter nation, but it's on wheels so I can't really put it on a desk and putting it on the floor isn't a great idea-we have two dogs one of which is VERY interested in small animals like rats and birds.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

There's only 2 kinds of critter nations. A "critter nation" is a single level with a smaller second level, the bigger one with 2 main levels and 2 second levels is the "double critter nation" but it'll run you about $200. I think I got mine for like $193 or something. The critter nation and double are easy to clean. So easy <3 I had a petco rat manor and compared it was much more annoying to clean, but hey you can get one for $70 if you're going just on price. The single level critter nation is a little over $100 and well worth it. 

note if considering the CN: the bottom pan will get chewed less if you make the fleece cover for it (if you choose fleece) big enough to tuck under the sides, and then clip it. I just got the stainless steel pans for mine. My girls are chewers and I wish I would have made the fleece covers bigger so the plastic pans lasted longer.


----------



## Jackie (Jan 31, 2013)

I would not recommend a cage with plastic bottom because if they chew through, you're out the bottom of your cage. My friend bought a big cage with a plastic bottom and it was expensive. Her girls chewed through the bottom. 
That's why I bought a rat manor as my starter cage, it's all metal. The critter nation obviously does have plastic pans but since the bars are there under it there's no escaping.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

What are the rat manor's doors like?

Just to be clear, here a list of my priorities for a cage (in order):

1. How comfortable it is for ratties (obviously!)
2. Easy-to-clean
3. Price
4. Ability to sit safely on a desk
5. Number of rats it can hold (must hold at least 2)
6. Ability to reach all parts of the cage through the doors
7. Extra stuff it comes with (if any)


----------



## raindear (Mar 3, 2015)

The CN can be put together without the bottom shelf and wheels. Of course the size still might make it unsuitable to sit on a desk, dresser, or table.

Another option would be to look at the various cages and your specifications and build your own cage.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

RattusMaximus said:


> Just to be clear, here a list of my priorities for a cage (in order):
> 
> 1. How comfortable it is for ratties (obviously!)
> 2. Easy-to-clean
> ...


I don't know of any store-bought cage that would fit those requirements, but Martinscages.com might be able to help you out.

1. All their cages are well made and comfortable for rats.
2. Ease of cleaning depends on what type of cleaning you like to do, but they aren't difficult to clean by any means.
3. These are very high quality cages, but are reasonably priced. 
4. You can get a custom made one to fit your size specifications (within reason), so they can be made to fit on a desk.
5. See above.
6. While the front opening door is small, you can get a flip-top lid for a few extra bucks that allows you to each the entire cage easily.
7. It doesn't come with anything extra; just the cage and pan.

I love Martin's Cages. I just ordered a custom one and they were very friendly and helpful.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

FallDeere said:


> I don't know of any store-bought cage that would fit those requirements, but Martinscages.com might be able to help you out.
> 
> 1. All their cages are well made and comfortable for rats.
> 2. Ease of cleaning depends on what type of cleaning you like to do, but they aren't difficult to clean by any means.
> ...


I clean by changing the bedding completely and wiping down the cage every week and changing their nesting materials as needed, normally 1-2 times a week.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Also, with some of these wire cages, can the rats pee out of the bars through the side?

Cuz my old rat, Aspen, was in an aquarium with a cage topper and he would pee out of the side and it wound go down the tank. I've never found out how he did it. Needless to say, it made cleaning the cage... not pleasant.

Maybe that's just a male thing, or a weird personality quirk though?..


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Wiping down, in my opinion, is a bit hard with the Martin's cages because the shelves are wire/mesh/bars, but if you cover them well enough, you may not need to. Everything else is simply. Just lift the cage out of the pan, dump all the bedding in the pan directly into a trash can, wipe down pan, put cage back on pan, and voila. Clean cage. Really simply and a great cage.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

How would I go about covering them?

Aspen was in a wire cage topper and I would put towels down over the floors, is that what you mean by covering? How could I get them to stay?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Some people either use fleece or tiles. I've never had much luck covering them. I'm currently just using a litter box to cover part of it. That's why the custom cage I ordered has no shelves, lol (though that cage is actually meant for my future mice). The shelves are the one issue I have with the cage, but others have had better luck than I. I think some use clips of some sort or adhesive tiles. You'd have to ask someone who's actually had success with that. I'm planning on giving covering the shelves another shot soon, but as of right now... I have no advice to give.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm looking at Martins and I actually like the sugar glider cages better than than the rat cages! 
I'd probably need to add ramps though.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I take that back, just found a great ferret cage on their website. 88$, a bargain! One floor is even carpeted, and it has a full floor at the top.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I'm looking at the ferret villa BTW. Here's a link to the site, do you think that cage is good for ratties?
http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/


----------



## Millie & Daisy (Mar 7, 2015)

I have the All Living Things Rat Starter cage. They've never chewed through it! I have some issues with it, though. It's hard to clean as the shelves are ridiculously hard to remove every time. Not impossible, just a pain in the butt. They get a little weaker every time I put them back in. However, the cage still is in great condition and is an excellent size and quality for the price. I got mine for under $100 at Petsmart.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

OK. I still have bedding left, and the food that comes with it is extremely unhealthy for rats though-all seeds-so right now I think I'll go with a Martin's cage and use my own stuff with some new toys. Not sure though... Thanks for the info though, Millie & Daisy.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

You can get them to make a cage to your specifications, so just take anything you see as a guideline if you don't see one you like every aspect of. Getting a custom cage is super easy, though they can take longer to get. 

For any ferret cages, you'll probably need the wire to be changed to be small enough for rats.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

I think ferrets can squeeze throught pretty small spaces, so I'd assume it would be less than 1" by 1". I can't seem to find what it is on the webiste though. I'll be sure to check.


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Their ferret cages are 1 inch by 1 inch. Their rat cages are 1 inch by 1/2 inch.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Alright, thanks for clearing that up. I still really like that cage though-could I cover it in hardware cloth or would you suggest just getting it custom made?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Depends on how much work you want to put into it. Customs aren't really _extremely _expensive. I'm getting my custom for $100, plus a bit over $20 shipping, but it's a different type of cage from what yours would be and probably made out of more expensive materials. If I were you, I'd go ahead and get a quote for the cost of changing the spacing before deciding. It can't hurt. They were really friendly when my mom called and when I emailed. I'm sure they'd be happy to help you out.


----------



## ratbasket (Apr 26, 2014)

I think you are probably better off getting it custom made, hardware cloth can be a nightmare to deal with (pointy, and springy not a good combonation if you want to avoid scratches) plus then you wouldn't have to worry about the rats getting poked as much.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

FallDeere, if you don't mind me asking, how much was the price increase for whatever you had for the custom cage?


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

I got a completely custom cage, not based on any of their other designs, so I don't know.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

Here's all the cages I'm now considering, with pros and cons.

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/rat/
*Martin's Rat Lodge*
*Pros:* Can hold up to 4 rats, 3 with 2.5 square feet per rat
Relatively cheap-85 dollars
2 ramps and balconies
Drop-in pan for easy cleaning
*Cons: *Pan is 3 1/2 inches deep-Uncertain if this will be a problem
Shipping Charge ? ? ?

http://www.petsmart.com/small-pet/c...starter-kit-zid36-5201419/cat-36-catid-600022
All Living Things Rat Starter Kit
*Pros: *Very large
Comes with hammock
No shipping charge
*Cons: *Hard to clean
Small doors

http://www.martinscages.com/products/cages/ferret/
Martin's Ferret Villa
*Pros: *3 floors
Drop-in pan
Good price-88$
Carpeted Balcony
Ample area
*Cons:*3 1/2 inch pan-may be a problem with bedding
Will need to be custom made/wrapped in hardware cloth to make gaps smaller
Shipping Cost ? ? ?


What do you all think?


----------



## JCM (Mar 8, 2015)

I think the Rat Lodge sounds like the best for you, however, this is a cage for consideration:
http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Natural-Wood-Critter-Cage/20643652
(Petsmart has it for $60, but I can't find it on their new confusing website layout)


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

JCM said:


> I think the Rat Lodge sounds like the best for you, however, this is a cage for consideration:
> http://www.walmart.com/ip/Ware-Mfg-Natural-Wood-Critter-Cage/20643652
> (Petsmart has it for $60, but I can't find it on their new confusing website layout)


I saw that but it's wooden. Wood absorbs pee. Wood is hard to clean. Pee smells. Enough said...


----------



## FallDeere (Sep 29, 2011)

Yeah... That cage (the wooden one) is awful to upkeep. I rescued a rat a few months back from someone who was allergic to him (and keeping him by himself) and they offered me that cage with him for free... As soon as I saw it, I turned it down. Nasty. The shelves were completely stained with urine.

A Rat Lodge was my first cage ever. I really liked it, but it is on the small side. I kept three females in it and that was nearly too many. It's not awful, though. If they get lots of out of cage time, it might be just the right size.

I've had a Rat Starter Kit cage... Yeah, it's flimsy, noisy, super duper hard to clean, the water bottle never stopped leaking, and the wheel was a death trap, though it seems the wised up and replaced the wheel with something safer now. The hammock was cheapo, but my boys liked it. I don't recommend this cage unless you absolutely can't afford anything else, BUT it is about the same price as some Martin's, so there you go, lol.

My vote for you, if you really like the layout, is the ferret villa. Contact Martin's and ask how much they'll charge for a custom one with appropriate bar spacing. They also will tell you shipping costs. Also, if it ends up being slightly out of your price range, ask if there is any way to get the price down slightly. I think one of the reasons my cage ended up being less than I expected was the fact I had them not put shelves.

I highly _highly _recommend giving Martin's Cages a call. They can help you design your dream cage in your price range.


----------



## RattusMaximus (Apr 6, 2015)

FallDeere said:


> Yeah... That cage (the wooden one) is awful to upkeep. I rescued a rat a few months back from someone who was allergic to him (and keeping him by himself) and they offered me that cage with him for free... As soon as I saw it, I turned it down. Nasty. The shelves were completely stained with urine.
> 
> A Rat Lodge was my first cage ever. I really liked it, but it is on the small side. I kept three females in it and that was nearly too many. It's not awful, though. If they get lots of out of cage time, it might be just the right size.
> 
> ...


Alright, I'll contact them and tell you what they say.
An increase of up to maybe 20-30 wouldn't be too bad, and up to 50$ I can save up. I'm not allowed to get new rats until later this summer, anyway. I think I'd rather get a larger cage-bigger is better after all, and I want to be sure I have enough room for them to run around in case I have a busy day and can't spend much time with them.

I've never kept females before, but I've heard they are more active which is why I want them to have a lot of space/time to run around.


----------

